# wanted plans



## zig 2007 (Dec 4, 2007)

im looking for a high rpm air motor like this one [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV6shfdUlVc[/ame] but only a single cylinder


----------



## cfellows (Dec 4, 2007)

The engine shown at the link you provided uses a crankshaft rotary valve. There are many air/steam engine designs that use a similar type of valve.

Try having a look at the Elmer's Engine forums on Yahoo Groups. There are 4 forums and the plans are in the Files section. You'll probably have to register with the forums to gain access to the files section.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_1/?yguid=130328654
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_2/?yguid=130328654
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_3/?yguid=130328654
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_4/?yguid=130328654

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a youtube video of a single cylinder engine that uses the same principle as the radial engine in your video. Plans for this engine can be found on the Elmer's Engine forum I listed earlier.

[youtube=425,350]GIhHrUG0Iig[/youtube]

Chuck


----------

